# GTR Roadster



## xcraft (May 15, 2010)

Anyone seen this one? 
:flame:


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Yea got posted here a few months ago, looks good


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Love those wheels...what are they?


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

not bad for a photoshop


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Its a photoshop and there are no plans to make anything like this when they have a Z already as a roadster and the additional weight to make the GTR rigid enough would just be enormous!


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

It's a shame because I think if they did one I would actually be tempted, LOL!


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

looks like VOLK TE37 wheels to me.


----------



## skyline 34 (May 8, 2006)

I Want One!!
Anyone have any other pictures of this.


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

Adamantium said:


> looks like VOLK TE37 wheels to me.


Yes I think they are "TE37" time attack










Really suit a black car:clap:

Dave.


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

Where do I sign??


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

s2gtr said:


> Yes I think they are "TE37" time attack
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You supply them Dave?


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

If they make it I'll buy it...awesome:thumbsup:


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Wheels look great....can you actually get these for the GT-R...if so anyone any idea on cost?


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Stevie76 said:


> Wheels look great....can you actually get these for the GT-R...if so anyone any idea on cost?


+1 who sells these in UK?


----------



## xcraft (May 15, 2010)

This one is nice also


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

xcraft said:


> This one is nice also


No....no it's not


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

Henry 145 said:


> You supply them Dave?


Wheels must be Photoshop aswell:chairshot Not available for a R35, car is too heavy apparently Only wheel they do what they call a RAYS VOLK Racing VR.G2 










Dave:wavey:


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

s2gtr said:


> Wheels must be Photoshop aswell:chairshot Not available for a R35, car is too heavy apparently Only wheel they do what they call a RAYS VOLK Racing VR.G2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like those...me wanty!!


----------

